# Men's Hair Loss > Coping with Hair Loss in Everyday Life >  The Bald Illusion

## The Saint

Gents,

From a mirror perspective I look fine -on camera -video i see the truth -I have a huge bald head and it puts me of going on TV and when Im on I'm self conscious and don't interview well .

Anyways some time people think I look awful sometimes fine.

How do i make my big head =especially at front appear smaller --There must be a trick.

I am near enough a norwood 7 ! 

Jaw implant ? jaw/face bigger -head smaller 

Make up ?

plastic surgery ?

There must be a way of creating the illusion -it works with the moon ! 

I can afford to pay for the solution  :Cool: 

Please help.

Thanks
The Saint...

----------


## Gerhard

Plastic surgery. Damn near everyone could afford to get a little touch up. Don't go overboard but a little augmentation here and there and just giving your face the best possible look without wanting to look like someone else isn't a bad thing. Vain? probably, but who gives a shit?

----------


## The Saint

> Plastic surgery. Damn near everyone could afford to get a little touch up. Don't go overboard but a little augmentation here and there and just giving your face the best possible look without wanting to look like someone else isn't a bad thing. Vain? probably, but who gives a shit?


 I agree with your sentiments - but can plastic help - with a big head -and if so - who do i go to ! I'm on Dubai - it's a scary field plastic if your unfamiliar with IT

----------


## NotBelievingIt

If you have a large forehead there really is nothing you can do.  Put some muscle on, grow your neck and traps.  Maybe some facial hair.  Draws attention away from your head.

----------


## Jaclyn

Some people really do have foreheads that just protrude out really far and there's nothing that can be done with that. Many times, big forehead is an illusion created by the hair growing above it, even if it is receded hair giving the "impression" of a high forehead. You can choose to complete shave off and grow beard to divert an attention from head or you can buzz down that receding hairline to skin (if that’s the reason).

----------


## The Saint

There must be something that can be done ? It looks worse when I'm hungover and pale - maybe make up ? But it's an illusion - someone must have an idea !

----------


## RanDave

Hi,
If you are already norwood 7, then I think it is reasonable to shave your head. Some facial hair will make sense and your head will not look like a white spot on the photos and videos.

----------


## Illusion

Without pics of your face we can't really tell you what to do... However, my guess is you're not comfortable with posting pics of yourself unblurred on a public hair loss forum. 

What helps a lot is getting a tan. Tanned bald men usually look a lot better than Pale skinned bald men. Growing some facial hair helps a lot too, is you can grow a decent beard that is. Also, get ripped. It doesn't help your facial aesthetics (well, a bit but not much) but it does help your overal image a lot.

Those three are the most important points imo. There are some other things as well but these are things you can easily change. Changing your jaw line or head shape for example is a lot harder. Cosmetic surgery can help but I advise you to first do the three things I mentioned above. I bet you'll look a lot better after that already. Then you can decide if you want cosmetic surgery done (There's also nothing wrong with getting it one right away but you might be surprised with how you look when you're jacked, tanned and with some facial hair).

Oh and obviously, shave your head

----------


## The Saint

> Without pics of your face we can't really tell you what to do... However, my guess is you're not comfortable with posting pics of yourself unblurred on a public hair loss forum. 
> 
> What helps a lot is getting a tan. Tanned bald men usually look a lot better than Pale skinned bald men. Growing some facial hair helps a lot too, is you can grow a decent beard that is. Also, get ripped. It doesn't help your facial aesthetics (well, a bit but not much) but it does help your overal image a lot.
> 
> Those three are the most important points imo. There are some other things as well but these are things you can easily change. Changing your jaw line or head shape for example is a lot harder. Cosmetic surgery can help but I advise you to first do the three things I mentioned above. I bet you'll look a lot better after that already. Then you can decide if you want cosmetic surgery done (There's also nothing wrong with getting it one right away but you might be surprised with how you look when you're jacked, tanned and with some facial hair).
> 
> Oh and obviously, shave your head


 
Thanks illusion but I'm in Dubai and am tanned to the max - have been going to a pt for over a year - not ripped- but as good as I'm getting I think - could do with losing 10 kg mind .

Beard is funny I think I look like a hobo with a beard and don't have the confidense to try a beard ! 

Must be a way of changing contours on head or face to give the illusion of a smaller head ?

----------


## Illusion

> Thanks illusion but I'm in Dubai and am tanned to the max - have been going to a pt for over a year - not ripped- but as good as I'm getting I think - could do with losing 10 kg mind .
> 
> Beard is funny I think I look like a hobo with a beard and don't have the confidense to try a beard ! 
> 
> Must be a way of changing contours on head or face to give the illusion of a smaller head ?


 It doesnt have to be a big long beard, you can try different styles. Maybe go to a barber and ask him what might suit your face beardwise?

A beard can help with making your head appear better I think, just need to find a style that suits you. Also, this def doesnt work for everyone but you might find that wearing glasses (good looking ones that is) boost your style. Again, this heavily depends on the person wearing them so this might nkt work for you. You can always try though.

----------


## The Saint

> It doesnt have to be a big long beard, you can try different styles. Maybe go to a barber and ask him what might suit your face beardwise?
> 
> A beard can help with making your head appear better I think, just need to find a style that suits you. Also, this def doesnt work for everyone but you might find that wearing glasses (good looking ones that is) boost your style. Again, this heavily depends on the person wearing them so this might nkt work for you. You can always try though.


 Thanks illusion glasses may Frame the head appreciated

----------

